# Work as an agricultural engineer (Aus vs. NZ)



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys! I am an agricultural engineer, and I would like to know which of the two countries is better for my career in terms of income, job opportunities, etc.! Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

santiagom53 said:


> Hey guys! I am an agricultural engineer, and I would like to know which of the two countries is better for my career in terms of income, job opportunities, etc.! Thanks


Nobody comes to nz for the money and since there's way more people and opportunities I'd say Australia all the way but all depends what you want out of life ?

If it's to earn more money then Australia, however there's more tax to pay and the cost of living is a lot higher. 
You can defo better your career here in nz depending where you find a job and which company offers employment...just unlikely youll get the same or better pay.

We considered Australia at first but didn't take long for us to discount it all together. It just didn't feel like it would suit us - too hot, too dry, too many people, too much traffic in the cities, too many things'll kill you yada yada so we looked at nz and eventually came here after getting through the resident visa process.
I managed to land a job with a top company. A similar job that I'd been doing years but higher up than I'd been doing previously so in effect a promotion in terms of the duties and responsibilities but 3.5 years on I still don't earn what I did in the uk and I work more hours per year with one week less holidays. I'm still around $30 - $35 thousand short, BUT, in my opinion I'd rather live here with less than spend another working day back home.


----------



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot, is there a lot of difference in income between Australia and new zealand? My main objective is an income bump ! I look both so im really torn!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

santiagom53 said:


> Thanks a lot, is there a lot of difference in income between Australia and new zealand? My main objective is an income bump ! I look both so im really torn!


As far as I know yes, but I only have insider knowledge of my particular industry.
Around a year ago I met up with a guy in Wellington who used to be my apprentice. Not seen each other for maybe 10 years so met up at the Cricket.
At the time, when he was an apprentice, I was a HV Craftsman Jointer (electricity cable jointing). 
He has been living in Perth now for about 5 years and still does the same job as we did in the UK in the 90's, albeit now he's fully qualified.
With overtime and long hours (which he can do as he's currently single) he earns the equivalent in Perth that I was paid as a Senior Transmission Control Engineer in Manchester on shift, however his cost of living for rent and groceries etc is way above what I paid in Manchester. He probably earns at least £25000 more in Perth than he would in NW England but if he didn't he wouldn't be able to afford to live as he says not only is life expensive he also gets hammered with taxes which are way more than the UK or NZ. All that said he's not doing too badly for himself.

No-one can help you with your choice. If you are young I'd go for a Working Holiday Visa or something similar and maybe try both. You only live once!!!


----------



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> As far as I know yes, but I only have insider knowledge of my particular industry.
> Around a year ago I met up with a guy in Wellington who used to be my apprentice. Not seen each other for maybe 10 years so met up at the Cricket.
> At the time, when he was an apprentice, I was a HV Craftsman Jointer (electricity cable jointing).
> He has been living in Perth now for about 5 years and still does the same job as we did in the UK in the 90's, albeit now he's fully qualified.
> ...


Yes, I think I'll do that! New Zealand seems to have less wages but cheaper cost of living AND lees taxes, Australia higher wages but higher taxes and cost of living. So it would seem that both seem good choices for me


----------



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

The only disadvantage would seem the lack of career progression in NZ.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

santiagom53 said:


> The only disadvantage would seem the lack of career progression in NZ.


In Agricultural Engineering, I'm not sure that would be the case. Agriculture is NZ's main industry, but in Australia it is mining, so there are a lot of opportunities in the field of agriculture here. There are also fewer people competing for the jobs.
I think it's also important to note that if you come to NZ, it doesn't necessarily mean a lower salary. There are jobs here that pay more than the equivalent in Australia. Agriculture may be one of those fields? Dairy farmers have been raking it in of late, but are experiencing a bit of a downturn now due to lower commodity prices. In terms of government jobs like teaching and nursing, Australia tends to pay more, but there isn't much difference, especially after taking the respective taxation rates into consideration. If you want to work in mining, you can make megabucks in Australia.


----------



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> In Agricultural Engineering, I'm not sure that would be the case. Agriculture is NZ's main industry, but in Australia it is mining, so there are a lot of opportunities in the field of agriculture here. There are also fewer people competing for the jobs.
> I think it's also important to note that if you come to NZ, it doesn't necessarily mean a lower salary. There are jobs here that pay more than the equivalent in Australia. Agriculture may be one of those fields? In terms of government jobs like teaching and nursing, Australia tends to pay more, but there is very little difference, especially after taking the taxation rates into consideration. If you want to work in mining, you can make megabucks in Australia.


That's what I thought so! taking into consideration both (Taxation and their main industries) I'd assume that NZ is a little bit more competetitive in that side! but I wouldn't know, I think the best way would be going to both to visit and see


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

santiagom53 said:


> That's what I thought so! taking into consideration both (Taxation and their main industries) I'd assume that NZ is a little bit more competetitive in that side! but I wouldn't know, I think the best way would be going to both to visit and see


To tell you the truth, I don't really know either. Yea, I would pop over the Pacific Ocean for a look first. For Agricultural Engineering, NZ's biggest company, Fonterra (dairy company), would be a good first port of call. But NZ also has a lot of horticultural industry like wine, kiwifruit, apples and so on.


----------



## santiagom53 (Feb 20, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> To tell you the truth, I don't really know either. Yea, I would pop over the Pacific Ocean for a look first. For Agricultural Engineering, NZ's biggest company, Fonterra (dairy company), would be a good first port of call. But NZ also has a lot of horticultural industry like wine, kiwifruit, apples and so on.


Thanks a lot, let's hope an agricultural engineer pops from somewhere so he can give his POV. thanks for your info!


----------

